# yo



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

yo dudes do u guys know when there is going to be any pro drift meets or pro dragn in california. . . . like by frisco. . . . i have a 1991 240 sx and i realy want to see some one do some tight crap in there car with out watchn for 50. . .


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

umm.. regionals?? try there...


----------



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

ok. . . . well like i said i would start where ever. . . i just want to know if any one knows when any thing might be coming up. . . u know. . . when and where. . . date's, time's, place's. . . if so let me know. . .


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

check here
www.d1gp.com


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

find out where they hold auto-x around you because chances are they will have drift events there. i just found out yesterday that the stadium lot 10min away from my house holds auto-x and drift alot.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

www.ncda.net


----------



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

*wow*

wow. . . thanx alot dudes.. . that was realy helpfull. . now my only Q is if u guys know of any street meets. . . i have been to the Q cup. . and i didnt know any one there and felt realy out of place. . but i meet a few people that should me a couple of drift spots. . . the thing is that there is way to many 50 aruond there and im not going to lose my car over something as gay as that . . . so iif u guys know of any where there might be any street meets let me know. . .


----------

